# Meat goat gestation calculator?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Everyone, I'm just curious which gestation calculator you use for your boer/%'s. 

I can't find the one I used to use. We have a wall calendar from the state sheep/goat dept. but I'm thinking it's more for sheep, as when I compare it to the one on the ABGA website, it's about a week off as in the ABGA gives a later date.

Anyway, made me curious. The one I was using was right on the mark, but can't remember how it coincided with the wall calendar from last year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I use this one online... http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a good one


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I'll use that one, it's giving me a better estimate. Which means I'll have to rewrite everything down. I'd rather have the soonest due date than the latest


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I use this one: http://www.boergoatshome.com/Kidding.php


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Another good one


----------

